# Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor



## DesertShield (5. Juli 2007)

*Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*

Hallo

Ich habe heute einen neuen LCD-Monitor gekauft. Typ: Samsung Syncmaster 205BW (20 Zoll Wide). Der unteren linken Bildschirmrand ist aber leicht erhellt (wegen Hintergrundbeleuchtung) und es irritiert mich ziemlich beim Anschauen von DVD's. Je höher die Helligkeit eingestellt ist, desto grauer wird es.

Muss ich mich daran gewöhnen oder handelt sich hier um einen Produktionsfehler/Defekt?


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				DesertShield am 05.07.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe heute einen neuen LCD-Monitor gekauft. Typ: Samsung Syncmaster 205BW (20 Zoll Wide). Der unteren linken Bildschirmrand ist aber leicht erhellt (wegen Hintergrundbeleuchtung) und es irritiert mich ziemlich beim Anschauen von DVD's. Je höher die Helligkeit eingestellt ist, desto grauer wird es.
> 
> Muss ich mich daran gewöhnen oder handelt sich hier um einen Produktionsfehler/Defekt?


Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Produktionsfehler ist, ist aber auch egal, denn wenn dich das so nervt, dann solltest du ihn umtauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				Birdy84 am 05.07.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DesertShield am 05.07.2007 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, am besten mal zum händler. ein bisschen heller in der ein oder anderen ecke oder auch an den rändern oben/unten ist normal, je nach modell mehr oder weniger, und je nach gewöhnung und subjektivem empfinden dann mehr oder weniger störend, aber es kann natürlich auch selbst nautral gesehen zu extrem sein, dann wäre es ein reklamationsgrund.


----------



## DesertShield (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*

Habe hier ein paar Photos aufgenommen (100% Helligkeit, abgedunkelter Raum)

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z261/DesertShield_bucket/?mediafilter=images


----------



## ich98 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				DesertShield am 05.07.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier ein paar Photos aufgenommen (100% Helligkeit, abgedunkelter Raum)
> 
> http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z261/DesertShield_bucket/?mediafilter=images



Leichte Aufhellungen an verschiedenen Punkten zeigen viele TFT Monitore, dass liegt an einer schlechten Helligkeitsverteilung.  
100% Helligkeit ist natürlich auch eine Sache, die der normale User nicht nutzt. Dieser Wert liegt oft eher bei 50-70% 

Ich hab das jetzt recht allgemein gehalten, da das Bild nicht läd.


----------



## DesertShield (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				ich98 am 05.07.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das jetzt recht allgemein gehalten, da das Bild nicht läd.



Auch nicht wenn du herunterscrolst ?

Bei 100 ist es am Deutlichsten, es stört aber auch bei 50%


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				DesertShield am 05.07.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 05.07.2007 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry, aber fotos helfen da nicht weiter - je nach belíchtung und je nach dem, wie wie selber unsere monitor eingestellt haben, wirkt das auf nem foto ja auch ganz anders als "live" 

du solltest IMHO halt zum händler und das dort mal vergleichen.


mich haben zB anfangs die hellen ränder auf dunkelm untergrund gestört, die bei mir oben und unten zu sehen sind - aber nachdem ich hörte, dass es nicht 100% schwarz sein kann, hab ich damit abgefunden, und nach 4-5 tagen hatte ich es völlig vergessen und nicht mehr bemerkt

bei meinem laptop isses auch links unten entwas heller. auch da: 2-3 tage gewöhnen, nicht mehr bemerkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				DesertShield am 05.07.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier ein paar Photos aufgenommen (100% Helligkeit, abgedunkelter Raum)
> 
> http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z261/DesertShield_bucket/?mediafilter=images



also wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass weiße feld im zweiten foto "weiß" präsentieren soll, dann ist die linke ecke wirklich ungewöhnlich hell, da würde ich gucken, ob sich auf garantie/kulanz was machen lässt.
(die rechte ist - soweit ich das bei der belichtung abschätzen kann, noch im rahmen des zu ertragenden, auf meinem monitor würde das gar nicht auffallen - der hat noch mehr graue stellen  . aber halt keine weißen)


----------



## DesertShield (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*

Danke für eure Posts.

Ich habe heute morgen dem Händler telefoniert. Der Monitor wird nächste Woche abgeholt, ein Ersatz soll bereits auf dem Weg sein.

Es ist mir schon klar, dass der Rand nicht vollkommen schwarz sein kann, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren bzw. LCD-TVs war der Unterschied doch extrem deutlich.


----------



## EmmasPapa (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Störende weisse Ecke beim neuen LCD-Monitor*



			
				ich98 am 05.07.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DesertShield am 05.07.2007 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Fotos sehen eigentlich recht ordentlich aus. Bei meinem 22" V7 habe ich auch eine nicht ganz gleichmäßige Verteilung, was aber wirklich nur bei komplett schwarzem (Bootvorgang) Hintergrund auffällt. Sobald ein Film läuft, auch in dunklen Szenen fällt mir das nicht mehr auf. Da musst Du bei den "billigen" TFTs wohl mit leben. Im Büro habe ich einen FlexScan von Eizo, da hast Du eine fast perfekte Verteilung, darfst dann aber auch mal gerne das drei bis vierfache Deines Kaufpreises bezahlen


----------

